# What kind of deficiency or toxicity is this ?



## xandro007 (Mar 14, 2016)

I always had very good growth on my alternanthera reineckii mini but now the new growth is twisted with very small leaves and different red. The only adjustment I mad was adding Purigen and the growth was good and then I trimmed my repens and now alternanthera reineckii mini shows a deficiency or toxicity

Before trimming









4 days After trimming









1 week and 4 days after trimming 







































The other plants are healthy 
















General information of the tank:
Life time of the tank :14months
Size of aqurium :81 x 36 x 50 cm 100l
Witch ground: first iron rich clay and all the Ada minerals some lava rocks on top some akadama and as last layer 12 liter of Ada Amazonia.
Hardscape: dragon stones

Lightning:
And diy led 6500k dimmed
Lightning time: 8hours

Filter:
Witch filter is in use: sunsun 302 filter external filter
With filter materials: 4 liter lava stones 200ml Purigen 
The flow rate of the filter :1000l/h

Co2 system :
Compressed gas co2
Night of : yes
Ph controller : no
Co2 diffuser: inline atomizer
Co2 bubbles per second : 3-4
Running time :9 hours one hours before light one and one houre out before light out

Plants:
micranthemum sp. monte carlo
rotala rotundifolia
rotala bonsai
ludwigia sp. mini super red
micranthemum micranthemoides
alternanthera reineckii mini
Alternanthera reineckii Rosanervig
blyxa japonica
staurogyne repens

Fish and shrimp
2 Siamese algea eaters
3 amano shrimp
15 neon tetra
1 baby bristlenose pleco
2guppy 
1zebra danois

fertilizing:
5ml Ada lights daily
5ml bright K daily 
Micro mix daily Fe - 0.05 ppm (gluconate , EDTA, DTPA, EDDHMA)
Mn - 0.029 ppm 
Zn - 0.00285 ppm 
Cu - 0.0017 ppm 
B - 0.0014 ppm 
Ni - 0.000143 ppm 
Co - 0.000143 ppm
Ti - 0.00043 ppm

Water changes:
Every week 20% 
RO water reconstruction:
Mg - 10ppm (anhydrous MgSO4)
No Ca because in my tank it is always high

Heater:
No heater

Water in aqurium

Water temperature 18-20°C
Ph: 6-7
No2 <0.01
Ca 40ppm (what i don't understand)
Because is use 100% RO and don't dose
Calsium)
Gh 8
Mg 10ppm
Kh 0-1
Nh4 <0.05
Po4 0.05 ppm

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## Marcel G (May 29, 2012)

It's hard to diagnose the real culprit based only on what you see.
Anyway, it seems you add no P into your aquarium. I know that there should be some from your fish, but maybe Purigen is getting it out of the water, so you may have a P deficiency. The color of new leaves of A.reineckii seems to be darker than with the old ones which may also point to P deficiency. But it's just a speculation. Again, it's hard to say without lab analysis. The best way to diagnose a deficiency or toxicity is to let the laboratory test the elements content in water together with the element content in dry matter (plant tissue). This would probably give a definitive answer, but it's expensive.


----------



## xandro007 (Mar 14, 2016)

I think I know what the problem is I think I have ammonia spikes but I did not see it because all my plant took all the ammonia so after I did a big trim there is ammonia in the water and ammonia blocks calcium uptake in some plants see picture. and this is also the reason why I have staghorn and fishes that death. 
But there is one thing I don't have nh4 test



Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## Baglaj (Aug 21, 2016)

I think You have a lot of CO2.If KH0-1 You are 100 liters 3-4 bubbles per second and pH6-7 .It's weird. What measures the pH ?


----------



## xandro007 (Mar 14, 2016)

It does not matter What the CO2 is


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## Baglaj (Aug 21, 2016)

pH affects the absorption of plant nutrients. And alternanthera most likely a phosphorus deficiency .


----------



## xandro007 (Mar 14, 2016)

Thanks For your help i did not know that


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## xandro007 (Mar 14, 2016)

I'm going to try to get A Kh of 4


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 14, 2016)

The darker red small new leaves that crumple are symptoms of boron deficiency. It could be a genuine deficiency or an induced deficiency. If induced, then reduce the other trace metals to increase boron uptake.

The older leaves have lost pigment. This indicates a zinc deficiency, either genuine or induced. Considering how excessive and frequent the trace dosages are, and how imbalanced the ratios, it's likely an induced zinc deficiency. Excess iron can cause a zinc deficiency and an iron toxicity.

An induced deficiency is an excess or toxicity of one or more nutrients, where the excess prevents uptake or utilization of other nutrients.


----------

